# Completely overwhelmed



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi everyone just wanted to vent (in a good way!) I am currently awaiting my second ever period in my life, this follows ovarian drilling procedure which took place in September. I had my first 'smiley' in November - I swear I nearly fell off the toilet! Then AF exactly 2 weeks later then another smiley exactly 2 weeks from that.. Going from never ever having a period in my life to the thought that I was actually ovulating.. Well it's so much to be grateful for.. However I am trying to hold back though I'm hoping to start inseminating in January   I can't think of anything else and my hopes for the future now seem a reality. Just so scared and excited and happy and apprehensive!! Life has been good to me this year and I just wish I could see the doctor who told me at 16 that I would never have children well I still hope to prove him wrong one day. May you all have the most wonderful Christmas.. I can't stop crying happy tears xx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

HI


Didnt want to read and run, great news on having a regular cycle, long may it continue and may you prove that doc wrong in the new yr, good luck!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

What fantastic news that you have started to ovulate and that you are now anticipating starting trying to conceive (TTC). The whole process of TTC can be long and arduous, and I can only begin to imagine how it must feel to have experienced such a long period of thinking that you would never be able to start on that road.
This board is a good source of support - use it for the highs and lows and enjoy your Christmas in the knowledge that you have a very exciting year ahead of you. 
N x


----------

